# Why you should use tik tok and WeChat - snowden



## blam (Aug 10, 2020)

So Donald trump decided to ban these two apps.

Last month kids were able to pull a prank on Donald Trump rally by securing tickets to a rally and not showing up using a tik tok video that went viral. As a result the stadium was half empty. 

The CIA/NSA had failed to detect the President of this prank. what this means is that the apps that trump wants to ban are secure from the CIA eavesdropping. While apps that are not banned are probably not secure from the CIA.

If you did not believe Snowden, think again.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*If Urine Idiot.....!*


----------

